# Sprained or broken or what?



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

My cat who is 13 years old has mysteriously started limping. My boyfriend blames it on my roommate's dog possibly attacking her or her attacking him (more likely scenario). It could be that she loves to jump off of high surfaces and land hard, I don't know. Either way, she's favoring her front right leg, but other than that she's still following me around trying to rub against my legs, jumping on and off things and acting pretty normal. I tried to move it and I can bend it all the way back but when I extend it to nearly straight she starts to yell at me (of course, she's an ornery cat and hates being handled but still). Nothing looks broken or bent or out of place at all. If she isn't better by morning I'm probably going to take her to the vet (where they'll inevitably tell me it's a sprain, there's nothing they can do for it and charge me $40). Not to mention the fact that she hates everyone besides me, hates being touched besides on her own terms, and despises traveling anywhere (typical cat, I love her so much). 

Anyone have any thoughts on the matter? I don't think it's broken since she's using it just fine and will still let me move it, but I'm no vet. Oh it just kills me to see her favoring it while still acting completely normal and not bothered by it at all besides that! My poor kitty! *sad*


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm with you. It does sound more like a sprain. It's hard to tell with things like that. But, since I'm no expert and she may have to be x-rayed to double make sure, I'd do the vet thing too! Good luck! Let me know how she does.:biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

When I let her out of her room this morning, she was fine! She may be every so slightly limping like her leg is a little stiff, but I could just be paranoid. Either way, she seems perfectly fine now, I'm so relieved!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I think most of us get a little paranoid when it comes to our pets! I'm glad she's doing better.


----------

